# B&W Challenge



## gk fotografie (Jun 17, 2022)

Just to be sure, I checked it again, at the end of February 2021 I posted my last challenge on this forum.
I thank @zulu42 for continuing the B&W Challenge ever since, because with the intensive cancer treatment and then almost 1 year to recover from that treatment, I would not have been able to continue the B&W Challenge.

Gerard


----------

